
Why Lean Startup sucks for startups.  - andreasklinger
http://klinger.io/post/69794653694/why-lean-startup-sucks-for-startups
======
andreasklinger
OP here. HN is very critical towards Lean Startup. Imho that's right but often
it's not for the right reasons. Hope my post clarifies my thoughts a bit.

